# Why does my puppy hate me?



## Shadow's Ransom

I know what you're going to say. Puppies arent capable of hating anyone. But I swear mine hates me. He'll nibble other people like teething a bit but he will try and bite me aggressivly. Im the only person he wont come to when hes called, the only person hes never excited to see. And I dont understand it, he's supposed to be my puppy, and his behavior has reduced me to tears more then once, I love him so much and he wants nothing to do with me. Im the one who takes him all the fun places, im the one who works on his training, and who spends the most time with him. But he likes everyone else more. And the biting is scaring me, he bites hard, he goes after my hands, my feet and my face, PLease help!! WHat is going on?!?!?! :no::no::no::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## missmarstar

You said you are the one he spends most of his time with. Do you think its just possible that he just appears more excited to see other people because they're more "new" to him and you're kind of "old news"? LOL I don't mean that in a bad way.. I just know that my dogs are usually mellow and calm around my boyfriend and I.. but when we have guests over, they are both SO excited by all the new people. 

Also, young puppies are generally not very affectionate... they are too young and too excitable to be calm companions quite yet. Mine was a little piranha as a young pup, and I swore I thought I would NEVER be able to cuddle with him without getting bitten to death... but now he's the biggest lapdog mush in the world... trust me, we all go thru these feelings with new puppies, it WILL get better, you'll see!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I agree with Marlene that your puppy doesn't hate you. Since your pup is familiar with you you get most of the puppy nipping and biting. Relax and give it some time and your pup will be your best buddy.


----------



## Ljilly28

It's really easy to a to read human emotions into dogs and project things onto them. Try to assume your pup is a well-meaning little guy, and praise him for everything good he does. The best thing you can do is take a clicker training/positive training class right away to shake up the dynamic.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Treats! Treats! And be firm and calm, you will have a lifetime of love from the pup. This is just a new and learning time. It will pass, don't worry!


----------



## avincent52

You've got to think like a puppy. Why is he nipping? Not coming? 
I was convinced that Tessie was pooping inside just to spite me. Then I stepped back and realized the house was the place where she sometimes got away with eating her own poop.
Mystery solved. 

If Shadow's only 7 weeks old, he's got lots of growing to do. And lots of opportunities to reduce you to tears if you let him. 

allen


----------



## kobusclan6

Awwwhhh!! I feel bad that you are taking his behavior so personally! Remember.... he IS a puppy! He see's you all the time! He knows you well....and everyone else is in and out of his life more frequently....so he is just loving on them to show he is happy that they have returned! Or....the...PAY ATTENTION TO ME...ME...ME...thing that puppies do! Puppies are like little toddlers! They listen best to someone else...not mommy! LOL Also...please be careful not to bring yourself to a weakened state of mind around the puppy! If you do, he will quickly think of you as a weak, and will try to dominate you! He doesn't understand your sad over something he has done!.... He only knows that at that moment, you are WEAK...and this might be why he keeps biting you! Correct him immediately with a firm "NO" and don't allow him to bite. What seems like "puppy play"... right now...will quickly end up being a "dominating "....adult dog...later!! Puppys love and respect a firm and loving pack leader.  He needs you to be strong! If he bites....firmly say "NO" and then walk away and don't pay him any attention. He will soon learn that he gets ignored when he bites! Try not to take his behavior personally! He is just being a kid!! LOL Good luck!


----------



## Shadow's Ransom

The think that worrys me is sometimes instead of just doing puppy nips he will do a mean face and curl his lips and snap. Idk maybe its normal.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom

I felt the same way you did when I brought Charlie home she was seven weeks old and cute as a button but could care less about me! Then she went thru a stage of biting me much harder and more often then the rest of the family. She is now 14 weeks old and she loves everyone(this I love, I grew up with Cockers who wouldn't give the time of day to anyone but my Mom) but she loves me too. Puppy kindergarden helped alot and age I think has a big part as well. Charlie is still not as cuddly as my old girl but someday she will be and I'm sure yuor baby will too


----------



## oktay

Shadow's Ransom said:


> The think that worrys me is sometimes instead of just doing puppy nips he will do a mean face and curl his lips and snap. Idk maybe its normal.



Puf does that too. Don't worry. It just means he's really excited and went a little overboard. 

When I take Puf to work, he's so excited to see all the people that he'll forget about me. I think it's great that he loves everybody.


----------



## amy22

Shadows Ransom..I could have written that post last year..in fact I did! I was and still am the one who feeds, walks, trains, plays with, and spends the most time with Misty..and she was never excited to see me when I got home, she will come when called..I worked on that with her..I trained her..she would not just come to me. I was so upset about this..I had just moved across the country to be with my fiancee and Misty was a gift. Well I was so sad about moving and leaving everything..and here I have this cute puppy and she doesnt want to have anything to do with me..I was sooo sad. I met with a behaviorist and she asked me when am I happy and when does Misty pay attention to me...I told her when I play with her..so thats what I did..played and played..and now shes my buddy..sure she still doesnt get overly excited when I get home and she greets my fiancee in the morning much happier and more excited than she greets me, but I know that she loves me..she just shows it differently to me, I guess I just got used to it...I love her and in her way she loves me. Dont feel bad..we cant explain why things like this happen..they just do..I know your puppy loves you, I just think shes comfortable with you like Misty is comfortable with me...One thing I did do...I always had treats with me..when ever I went into another room I called her and gave her a treat. When I sat on the floor I called her over and gave her a treat..pretty soon she would come to me whenever I called her and she would follow me wherever I went. It felt good! Why dont you try that?? you can PM me if you have any questions or just want to chat..I know how you are feeling. I surely do! ~Amy


----------

